# Molting frequency



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi All;

I have two budgies one of is 1.6 years old the other one is 1.2 year old. I think they're molting too much I dont know what should be the frequency is but, approximately in every 1.5 month they are molting is that normal? I search some articals but there is no info about frequency. Could it be any sign of illness or else?

Thanks in advance.

:cobalt::green budgie:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are these big molts or small ones? Some birds will have a couple of big molts in a year and lesser ones in between. What are you feeding them? Molting is a stressful time and they can benefit from extra protein. You can try offering them pieces of a hard boiled egg or you can purchase a commercially made egg food.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you using a full-spectrum light with your birds?
If so, make sure you only use it for about 1 hour per day. 
If you use full-spectrum lights too frequently, it isn't good for the birds and they will molt much too often.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I have different species, and I notice that my budgies molt MUCH more often. Maybe a large molt a few times a year, but they’re always dropping at least a little. Messy little things!


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello all;

First of all thank you for your answers and sorry for the late return.

Actually the molts are look same to me every time begins with lose tail feather sometimes wing feathers and the small ones.small ones are every where in the house  I feed them seed and pelets. (for seed vitakraft premium with honey and zupreem fruit blend as pelet.) 
but before two months ago I feed them with mostly seed. I tried harrisons pelet but it's too hard to find in Turkey, every time I ordered from amazon or else. And the vitacraft is new also I buy seeds every time from our vet which it's contain just oats, white millet and canary seeds. I want to change their diet to completely pelet but it takes time. Now I mix zupreem and the vitacraft. Additionally every time before mix the vitacraft and zupreem I seperate the vitamin pieces from vitacraft. Because I thought vitamins in vitacraft and zupreem too much for them.and also freash fruit and fresh veggies for 2 or 3 days a week. their diet like that. 

And I don't use full spectrum light for them because their room takes so much day light and the room temp is about 25-28 C degrees every time. Is that full spectrum light must for them despite all the day light?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eileenr (Mar 24, 2016)

Both my last and current budgies (both healthy, with a good diet and lots of sunshine) molted/molt a bit almost continually, and had/have major molts every month or two. That seems to go against all the common knowledge. Yet, in spite of the frequent molting, I have never seen a single thin or bare patch, even above the cere. BUT we live in south Florida. It is warm down here, even when budgies up north are shivering their pin feathers off. Plus, we don't use the air conditioning to excess, so the house stays at around 78 degrees all year round. So I think that my birds' molting behavior is perfectly normal for this type of climate.


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the answer, then the frequent molting is usual thing. I 've never seen any bare patch too. 
But I'm little bit worried about them. So Thanks againg for the all answers.


----------

